# amonia high, what to do?



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

basically i just set up a new 75 gallon with most of the water plus my canister filter rena xp2 (not washed) also added 2 decorations from my 30 gallon - my amoinia is high between -1.2 - 2.4, my ph is 7.8, nitraites @ 10- not sure what to do about amonia? fish seem to be acting normal, but i'm concerned about the high amonia- any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Water changes?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Lots of water changes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you still have the 30 gallon, add any other material that might have bacteria...other filters, used filter material, gravel, etc.

If nothing is available, add bio spira as soon as possible.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i dont think i can find bio spira around here, what else would you recomend?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can the fish store take the fish back until you can cycle? Or maybe some of that Dr. Tim's stuff ordered via overnight express?


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

30-50%% water changes daily.

toxivec, or ammolock, or something similar to neutralize (but not remove) the ammonia, until you sort out your cycling problems. (water change, then toxivec, for max effect).

http://www.aquatics-direct.co.uk/produc ... ductID=618
"Locks up ammonia in a non-toxic form. Effectiveness and safety proven by university lab studies. Works instantly in fresh water or saltwater to detoxify ammonia, remove chlorine and break the chloramine bond. Eliminates stress and protects gill function."


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i think i panicked for nothing, when i tested the amonia my test kit was at the end of the bottle, maybe it was expired- i bought a new test kit today and i have 0 amonia...THANK GOD! ill still keep a close eye on things everyday, just incase it spikes.

thanks everybody! :thumb:


----------

